# My Anavar experience so far.



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Recently i started my cut from around 10-11% to 7-8%. Im hitting thailand on the 20th of this month and looking forward to it. Want to be shredded for this trip. I got myself some 10mg balkan anavar and some yabang 40mcg clen tabs. Been running this for 3 weeks but im on my week off this week from the clen.

One thing i have to say is next to test, anavar is my favourite steroid. It makes you feel great, the pump is amazing(all day long pump) i did chest yesterday and i had people ask me how to get that deep cut down the centre of my chest. The arm pump can be a bit much tho. Only taking 50mg a day for the first 2 weeks to see how my body reacts to it. I am getting restocked today with some lixus var and im going to be upping the dosages to 80mg a day and then for my final week and a half 100mg a day. The one thing ill say about var is it really is a good abdominal fat burner. Its cut my abs to shreds and im very pleased with the results. im at around 9% bodyfat now and im thinkin i can hit 7.5/8 easy. Im also starting winny today at 50mg ed up until my holiday as i was told i could get some nice results from it as im pretty low bf at the moment. Anyway to sum it up i love anavar its a sick ass drug with some lovely pumps and looking pumped all the time is the way to go.

Overall i would recommend var to any1 looking to shed some abdominal fat.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Anavar is for winners!! :thumb:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you do alot of cardio as thats an impressive bf % drop in that time

glad its going well


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

i do 30 minutes swimming 5 times a week. And then i go for an hours walk with my gf around 3 times a week..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

is tb0l as good as var


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

havent tried tbol myself, all i know is that var is the fcukin ****...will definately be using again...


----------



## Ped (May 5, 2011)

Hay mate I am on day 3 of my 50mg ed and am just starting to

Feel it how meny days in are you, keep this thread posted on how you get on

be good to see,


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

oooooow i like the sound of this!!

I get back to the Uk from my travels a week on Wednesday and i have some Anavar waiting ready for me, think i might get my mate to bring it to the airport when he pics me up so i can start as i mean to go on hahaha


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Ped said:


> Hay mate I am on day 3 of my 50mg ed and am just starting to
> 
> Feel it how meny days in are you, keep this thread posted on how you get on
> 
> be good to see,


Mate, wait day 14, you wont know yourself. Veins appear you never knew existed. Strenth will be up and you'll be feeling beast...will keep this updated. My favourite day is chest. Back is alright but keep deads till after workout as the back pump can be unbearable...


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

This sounds good LOL.

Can you explain what you mean by fat burner because I'm sure when the beasties get on they'll be like "it just rounds your muscles to make you look like you have lost weight". Do you personally believe it aided into loosing fat?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Starting a cycle of 100mg daily for 8 weeks next week. Can't wait


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

found that on a website


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck buddy, i will be watching this thread with interest


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

very good for intramuscular fat


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> Mate, wait day 14, you wont know yourself. Veins appear you never knew existed. Strenth will be up and you'll be feeling beast...will keep this updated. My favourite day is chest. Back is alright but keep deads till after workout as the back pump can be unbearable...


My back pumps were shocking! To the point where I had to pull over my car and stretch it out because of the pain


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I got some var but havent tried it yet.

I've heard that var is good to add at the end of any cycle - determinates the amount of keepable gains.

You should stock up some Var while you in Thailand.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Have you lost/gained any weight while on var? Or is it just dropping the BF%?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ive actualy put on weight on the var, the fat is dropping off me which might be the clen also. ive had no sides as of yet, no lethargy or libido loss.maybe i just got lucky, but the veins poppn out of my arms are awesome..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> ive actualy put on weight on the var, the fat is dropping off me which might be the clen also. ive had no sides as of yet, no lethargy or libido loss.maybe i just got lucky, but the veins poppn out of my arms are awesome..


Fkin sweet bro, i'm watching with interest.

Natty atm but considering var/clen.


----------



## Ped (May 5, 2011)

Hay mate how it going you still

Still loven the Var lol...

Day 6 for me at 50mg and its all starting

To happen, getin more PC 50mg tab the day

Thinking of uping it to 100mg ed after wk2, way

Sume proviron at hand lol.


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Vary keen on trying Var so will be watching with interest


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good thread mate! I'm interested in this for next cycle!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> ive actualy put on weight on the var, the fat is dropping off me which might be the clen also. ive had no sides as of yet, no lethargy or libido loss.maybe i just got lucky, but the veins poppn out of my arms are awesome..


Wicked, was tempted to do a Var cycle, but plumped for Tbol instead as the Var is so expensive. Worth it I know, so maybe next cycle. Keep it going, glad its working for you!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ye, so i got my next load of var and winny, starting back on the clen today. 10mg lixus var. veins are still pumping out of my body like pipes and this is from 50mg a day. midsection is tightening up by the day. Im not looking forward to coming off the var as i feel like a veiny freak and the all day pump will be greatly missed


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

But it's so expensive; so so expensive.

I really want to try an 8-10 week course though.


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

When you say its really expensive how much are you talking as im very interested??


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

A question that can't be asked or answered on here. Give your source a call.


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

oh sh1t sorry forgot about that!!!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

its expensive! But well worth the course.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'd say it's fairly cheap for what it does. People spend a lot of money on OTC supps, test boosters etc etc will little or no return return for your money. Anavar with sufficient calories will increase muscle mass and strength.


x2


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

It's pretty pricey compared to dbol maybe but really not that expensive when compared to what some people spend on test booster and other supps like chillsi has mentioned. Heard lots of good things and I'm starting a 8 week course tomorrow  .


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> It's pretty pricey compared to dbol maybe but really not that expensive when compared to what some people spend on test booster and other supps like chillsi has mentioned. Heard lots of good things and I'm starting a 8 week course tomorrow  .


Some people (me included if im being honest) at the beginning of their training obsession become obsessed with supplements. Spend ridiculous money on different creos, burners, boosters and all this mad sh!t we dont even need. If all that money went into one cycle, you'd be happy with the results.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> Some people (me included if im being honest) at the beginning of their training obsession become obsessed with supplements. Spend ridiculous money on different creos, burners, boosters and all this mad sh!t we dont even need. If all that money went into one cycle, you'd be happy with the results.


I agree mate Ive spent £45 for flameout caps in the past never again though.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Luckily I'm not one of those people Greg! The two guys in the best shape by miles at my gym don't even use protein powder, just fish oil multi vits and gear.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice posts OP. Really coming round to the idea of using a bit of Var soon.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

you were already ripped anyway so im just assuming your abs, pecs and shoulders have gotten abit rounder using the var. could of been done with winny im sure.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

freeline said:


> Nice posts OP. Really coming round to the idea of using a bit of Var soon.


ye id highly recommend it, the sh!tter is the price and coming off it.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> ye id highly recommend it, the sh!tter is the price and coming off it.


i dont think the price is that bad to be honest, i dont drink anymore but for the price of a weekend on the **** i could run 200mg a day var.

not that id go that high cos i hear the pumps are mental but its definately on my list to run next, i think with prop and npp.


----------



## Ped (May 5, 2011)

Hay mate how the Var cycle going:cool:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ill be posting up a nice update on monday!stay tuned


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

totally agree..tried it for the first time a few month back....loved it


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

About to kick off a Var cycle 100mg for 8 weeks.

What did you guys do for PCT after your cycles?


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

It's Monday dude,


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

TF03 said:


> About to kick off a Var cycle 100mg for 8 weeks.
> 
> What did you guys do for PCT after your cycles?


I think you'd be mad not too mate


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello again peeps, sory didnt have time to do another log yesterday so here it is. about 3 weeks into my anavar cycle now, ill be finishing on monday next due to me going away on the old holliers with the gf to thailand. Dont want to bring any over, alot of people wil say that a 4 week cycle is pointless but let me tell u its not.

At 3 weeks in im constantly pumped, infact i went camping last weekend on the beach with some friends and carrying a box of beer had veins popping out of my neck and arms, people wer asking me wtf was wrong with me...i just said im just totally ripped and not to worry about it. General sense of well being is fcking awesome and my libido hasnt changed much. I decided not to bother with the winny as i didnt think id need to run winny for two weeks as it would have been a waste of money, im cutting up very nicely and my diet hasnt been amazing either as ive already stated im a pilot and i cant always have meals prepared.

The one thing i have found frm the var is midsection cut, it really melts the fat off and it feels amazing. I upped my dose from 50mg to 80mg and the difference is substantial in regards to the pump, sometimes i have to stop short of workout (especially arms) as the pump is too much. Leg pumps and calf pumps are quite unbearable aswell as you get a calf pump from just walking down the road. Jogging is out of the question for me anyway so i just swim.

Anyway to recap here is my cycle

120mcg clen 2days on 2days off

80mg Var ED

Ill be updating just before i go away.

VAR 4ever


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Where in Thailand are you going?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

hi mate is your libido supposed to go up or down?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

i heard its supposed to go down, and im going to bangkok, phi phi, ko samui, ko phangyan koh tao and a few other places, does any1 know can i pick up some anavar over there?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I can tell you where to go if you go to pattaya

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/31098-buying-steroids-abroad-3.html#post1778970


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Love ever var thread going, the results seem unreal so if ive got the dosh i might go down this road for my 1st cycle.


----------

